# Ballistic face masks



## BigTex (Aug 24, 2013)

Okay, I saw these the other day and holy crap. They're rated up to a .44 magnum and are meant for short range self defense. Probably not the most comfortable thing in the world, but pair that with a ballistic helmet, and you have one hell of an intimidating look.

Note: These are Taiwanese soldiers

x
x
x
x


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll pass. I think I'd actually rather just be shot in the face. The injuries that you would suffer due to Blunt Trauma in the face and head would probably kill you anyway, at best leave you a vegetable who gets to have people wipe drool from your chin and feed you through a tube in your stomach; as there probably wouldn't be much structure to your face left in order to eat or be fed normally anyway.

But give me a machete and watch me go ninja crazy.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

looks like army of 2......


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

These look pretty useless to me


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The open eye sockets is what would worry me. I would rather have a ballistic shield over the face mask anyday.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Remember these dudes? Body armor kept them going through half the cops on the entire west coast!






Yes, they were eventually stopped. After how many_ thousands_ of rounds?!?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

BigTex said:


> Okay, I saw these the other day and holy crap. They're rated up to a .44 magnum and are meant for short range self defense. Probably not the most comfortable thing in the world, but pair that with a ballistic helmet, and you have one hell of an intimidating look.
> 
> Note: These are Taiwanese soldiers
> 
> ...


I have to say, if somebody's gonna pop me in the head with a 300gr. round from a .44 magnum... _PLEASE_ don't make me wear armor! If it stops the bullet, it's still gonna ring your bell so hard you'll either drop dead from massive brain trauma anyway, or be left with a dent in your skull and so stupid Forest Gump looks like a rocket scientist!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd probably want it with a ballistic face shield, visor, with that ... none the less you are still gonna get hurt if you get hit with a 44 magnum.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I would like one if it looks like guy fauks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Remember these dudes? Body armor kept them going through half the cops on the entire west coast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt many of the round s hit them


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Inconsistencies in reporting drive me up a tree.
Armed with ak 47 one of the most powerful assault rifles.

I don't think they were trained in firing because they were spraying and praying.

Next description is how many hits they scored.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

This is a modular system the Army has been evaluating:

Revision Military | Head Systems


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No helmet can protect the eyes and neck completely. A single bullet through the eyes or between them will kill a man wearing a helmet. They are for shrapnel protection.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> This is a modular system the Army has been evaluating:
> 
> Revision Military | Head Systems


Revision is a sponsor of mine. They sent us a bunch of stuff to review and it is great stuff so far..


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

.44 mag at close range would still push that thing back with the force of a sledgehammer, and probably break most of the bones in your face and knock you out-meaning you’re dead anyway if they are that serious.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't get it because if you are shot with a .44 mag the force would still kill you? Am I the only one that sees the fallacy in this reasoning? What if you are shot in the face with a .22? A .380 or 9mm? How about shotgun pellets or buckshot? What if you a hit with a round fired from long distance and the bullet has loss most of it's velocity? Which are you more likely to be shot by, a .44 mag or one of the aforementioned firearms? How about the reasoning that they can shoot you through the eye holes so since it only covers 90% of your face it's not worth having? 

These two complaints make little sense to me.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Don't get it because if you are shot with a .44 mag the force would still kill you? Am I the only one that sees the fallacy in this reasoning? What if you are shot in the face with a .22? A .380 or 9mm? How about shotgun pellets or buckshot? What if you a hit with a round fired from long distance and the bullet has loss most of it's velocity? Which are you more likely to be shot by, a .44 mag or one of the aforementioned firearms? How about the reasoning that they can shoot you through the eye holes so since it only covers 90% of your face it's not worth having?
> 
> These two complaints make little sense to me.


They mentioned the round, so I commented on it-and it wasn't a complaint. If all I have is a .22 and see someone wearing one of those, Ill shoot at the throat or whatever exposed parts I see. Anyone making a long shot will most likely not be aiming at their head, at least I wouldn't. Either way, by all means buy yourself one.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Looks like something made to be intimidating to scare peeps, But I'll take the Ballistic face shield, I'm sure there are some police department swat teams that will love it....


----------



## Eranimus (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't know about these but the ones the US military are field testing are meant to prevent frag and shrapnel from hitting you in the face. They are also rated at a level III so they would stop handgun rounds but like most people have said, the blunt force alone would likely snap your neck or cause massive brain trama. Plus they are damn uncomfortable and prevent good sight alignment when trying to aim a rifle.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Revision is a sponsor of mine. They sent us a bunch of stuff to review and it is great stuff so far..


So I geuss it is only a matter of time until ejection sheilding comes in, good for one blast like russian anti tank protection.. a proctile is detected, on contact the shell will eject to counteract. The whole idea would be to launch a plate with enough energy to create equal and opposing force against the bullet. Reactive armour. That way it takes the concussion trauma away from the body and into the air.. now it is just a matter of inputing sensors and creating a projectile system that can launch plates a short distance .. TM.  patent pending 

the other option is to include the liquid body armour concept and tie in the force pathways into the full body rather than just the head area so force is projected throughout the body instead of just the head area. Since the effectiveness of a bullet is in part caused by the small area of attack, spreading the forces much like an armour weave through vibrations throughout a liquid system Allows the force to be rebounded, through creation of a rebound wall and liquid elasicity of the effected liquid composite meaning I'm the rubber and there is no glue whatever you shoot bounced off me back towards you.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanical_advantage

This is applying the concept that energy = work .. so if you create the energy there will be work performed based upon the force, through chennling you can either focus that force or dissipate it. Ideal armour will generate force from stored energy to focus opposing force, while also taking the incoming directed force aka bullet and diffuse the energy, by focusing latent force or potential energy to the strongest point of force you can further minimize impact away from the body. This is reactive armour in that it not only absorbs incoming force but it creates outgoing force, and it can also rechannel the force that was the incoming force through refocusing the incoming diffused force.

example
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0039353

the key is to create angular movement of the force tangent so that it can be offset more than 90 degrees. ideal human body armour does not absorb force it redirects it away from the body in terms of projectile and shockwave, trauma channel.

Of course the reactive armour would be further enhanced by taking into account human body position to program the armour to create a channel that will effect a safe redirect to prevent secondary richochette contact.. and smart system will encorpotate battlefield awareness positioning to program reactive armour to direct to the least dangerous channel. The amount of force will also be able to be set to a specific number of likely outcomes based upon enemy arms and the characteristics of those arms.


----------



## Godzilla (Jan 16, 2014)

Those are pretty crazy. Looks like the masks from Hancock.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Speaking of slugs to the kisser, Serpico took one pointblank in his cheek but it just dazed him for a while, I heard it was a .225" calibre-


----------

